# Terran Trade Authority Kickstarter



## Ningauble (Aug 7, 2018)

There is a Kickstarter for a reprint of the first Terran Trade Authority book by Stewart Cowley, _Spacecraft 2000 to 2100 A.D._ The plan is to reprint all four books, with one Kickstarter each, and then have Cowley do a fifth (!) book. Don't miss it! Only a few days left:

Spacecraft 2000 to 2100 AD (40th Anniversary Reprint)


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Aug 7, 2018)

Saw a simulated video of these at Eastercon.

Twas very good.


----------

